# Blen< Blend< Blend!



## fintia (Feb 24, 2009)

Hi!

So I was going today to the doctor with my baby and did this look. I'm lately into soft looks as you can see... I did this look from makeup by Tiffany at You Tube.. I really love the colors I'm glad I bought the 2 palettes from HK.. so far I've done 3 different looks and I still have a 4th one that I want to try.. and i am sure there are more looks to create
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Anyways.. after BLENDING AND BLENDING< OH! AND MORE BLENDING>> this is what I got.. hope you like!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Face
 A mix of Clinique Superbalanced foundation and Studio tech NC 30
Cliniqie Stay matte powder

Cheeks
Fun and games
Tahitian sands   (I love this combo)

Eyes
NYX jumbo pencil in MILK (blend it well to prevent creasing)
Yogurt on lid all the way to the browbone with 239 and on the tear ducts
A soft wash of Romping with the 224 ( add more a bit later when blending)
Stately black on outer corner and a bit to the crease with 217 and the small crease brush from essence of beauty ( CVS brushes)
Stately black and Romping on bottom lash line but just in the outer corner
and blend all colors like there is no tomorrow!!!!! ha ha
Revlon Color Stay eyeliner just in the outer corner
Lash Blast Mascara just on the outer lashes ( 2 coats)

Lips
Cutester L/s  ( love love love)
Pink Fish TLC ( so glad I changed my mind and bought it)


----------



## TheeBettyBoop (Feb 24, 2009)

so pretty!! again =]


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Feb 24, 2009)

Lovely look


----------



## cupcake_x (Feb 24, 2009)

Beautiful, very beautiful. I love that color bombo- it's one of my favorites for daytime.


----------



## enigmaticpheo (Feb 24, 2009)

this is a beautiful look on you. it's soft and pretty! you have amazing brows + hair.


----------



## ABB113 (Feb 24, 2009)

Nice!


----------



## LilSphinx (Feb 24, 2009)

Very pretty! Soft looks work well on you. Makes your eyes look very lovely.


----------



## laguayaca (Feb 24, 2009)

pretty pretty


----------



## chiquilla_loca (Feb 24, 2009)

very soft & pretty! luv your new hair color


----------



## fintia (Feb 24, 2009)

Thanks everybody


----------



## fintia (Feb 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *enigmaticpheo* 

 
_this is a beautiful look on you. it's soft and pretty! you have amazing brows + hair. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Oh girl!! I am loving my brows too.. they were not like that.. I am so glad that I took the plunge a few weeks ago and got them thinner and more defined I am loving them..


----------



## FiestyFemme (Feb 24, 2009)

You look gorgeous!


----------



## aggrolounge (Feb 24, 2009)

That  foundation mix looks really nice!


----------



## Fataliya (Feb 25, 2009)

GORGEOUS!!!

I need to learn the soft look, hehe.


----------



## BloodMittens (Feb 25, 2009)

Very pretty look


----------



## brianjenny17 (Feb 25, 2009)

has anyone ever told you you look sort of like Rachel Bilson?? Random i know sorry but your look is amazingg


----------



## fintia (Feb 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *brianjenny17* 

 
_has anyone ever told you you look sort of like Rachel Bilson?? Random i know sorry but your look is amazingg_

 
no... he he


----------



## Kiyishima (Feb 26, 2009)

Love ittt. its so soft, and isn't pink fish kinda sorta amazing? XD


----------



## NewlyMACd (Feb 26, 2009)

beautiful.  imma run home and try this look


----------



## cynnie (Feb 26, 2009)

Great look! I love the silverish, and I wish I could blend that well


----------



## Ggxox (Feb 26, 2009)

Absolutely stunning! You've tempted me to get this pallete now!

xoxo


----------



## joey444 (Feb 26, 2009)

Pretty!  Love the lip!


----------



## valiohh (Feb 26, 2009)

WOW you did a hell of a good job! sexy!


----------



## melozburngr (Feb 26, 2009)

I love the colors, and the blending- wow!


----------



## ksweitzer777 (Sep 30, 2014)

I love this look. Its one I want to try.


----------

